# New Clearseal tanks (they're actually nice :O)



## Garuf (5 Dec 2007)

http://www.clearseal.com/panoptic.html
Look nice don't they? I'd love that 4 pack from santa.


----------



## Silverfox (31 Dec 2007)

I think these are the same  http://stores.ebay.co.uk/AquaeraUK 

I like the look of them. Anybody tried one yet?


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

They look alot like them but I can't tell if they are or not. 
The thing I liked best about them is the inclusion of a luminair, something I wish was available separately. 
If the trim Is removable then I'll definitely have one, the tacky silver being the main thing to put me off.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

I think those are the same.

Looks like they've copied the Arcadia ArcTanks here.  Same design and trim with the clear moulded corners and glass lid.

P@H have just got the ArcTanks in if you want to get a close up look at these tanks.  I noticed 1 in there the other day when I had a look to see if they had any striking Mopani (always worth a gander) and they look quite cool.

In August I saw them on Charterhouse and was thinking about buying one of these in March to setup as a small living room tank but then decided to move house and now my existing tank is going in the living room, so maybe in the future. lol

The one thing I like about the Arc Tanks though is the ArcPod included which makes the tank look quite cool.

Link to Arc Tanks

Andy


----------

